# bland diet



## Guest (Dec 2, 2001)

I have been told by my doctor that I have IBS, but he offers no more help than that. I have searched the internet for helpful suggestions. Most seem to start by suggesting starting with a bland diet and gradually eliminateing harmful foods. Does anyone have a bland diet that has worked for them, or can anyone recommend a good cookery book.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2001)

I, too, was recently diagnosed with IBS. I bought a book called "Eating for IBS," written by a woman with IBS who controls it through diet, exercise, and relaxation. Eating bland food is not necessarily safe; this book talks about possible IBS triggers, what foods may be trouble, and what is safe to eat.None of this information came from my doctor. I'm going to try following the book's diet and see if I start to feel better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2001)

I have also heard that the book "Eating for IBS" is very helpful in choosing the rigt diet for yourself. "The First Year:IBS" is another book that has diet tips along with tons of other IBS info. Both books are written by Heather Von Vorous.


----------



## Kathmerkin (Dec 7, 2001)

HOw do you get this book, "Eating for IBS"?? I need something like this for my daughter who was jsut diagnosed and all this is new to us.. thanks... Kathie


----------



## tiggster78 (Dec 13, 2000)

Kathie..here is the link. http://www.firstyearibs.com/ Heather's other book is on there too.


----------



## Kathmerkin (Dec 7, 2001)

Thanks so much Tig... I was ahead of ya,, I found it actually when I did a search and ordered it thru a book Co.. It is supposedly on it's way.. Can't wait.. Kathie


----------

